# RIP Paul Wicksteed aka Time4Another1.



## sharpcliff (1/12/15)

I began seeing some facebook avatars showing the another1 logo and read that the host of the youtube channel Time4another1 has passed away. Another1 was an early adopter or founder of (?) homebrew wednesday, the practice of posting a video each Wednesday regarding homebrew happenings.

It's too early to tell what happened. He was only 44 years old. Very sad and a big loss to the online homebrewing community. His videos are great and I was looking forward to a new one tomorrow until I learned the tragic news..


----------



## tugger (1/12/15)

I must say I shed a few tears yesterday when I heard the news. 
R.i.p.


----------



## crowmanz (1/12/15)

Such sad news. A sad and sudden loss to the youtube homebrew community. I have watched nearly all his videos and would keenly wait for the next episode, they are some of the best youtube videos on home brewing.

Thoughts are with his family and especially his son. RIP


----------



## simmo1972 (1/12/15)

Love watching the youtube channel each week, Gutted and yes a big loss to the homebrew clan.

First I heard was when I saw this.


----------



## nosco (1/12/15)

Dam. Thats really sad and a big shock. Loved watching his vids.


----------



## dannymars (1/12/15)

He was a legend, you could tell through his vids that he was a really nice dude... RIP


----------



## Benn (1/12/15)

I just found and subscribed to his channel recently, very sad indeed. He came across as a genuinely good bloke and family man.


----------



## Crusty (1/12/15)

What horrible news.
He seemed like such a great guy in his videos & a very knowledgeable bloke.
He will certainly be missed by the brewing community & equally so on youtube.
Lost for words really. Gone way too soon.


----------



## Mikeyr (7/12/15)

Damn, just picked up on this when I went to the channel. 
We've lost a couple of great Kiwi's in the past few weeks, so sad for his family.
A great teacher lost!


----------



## welly2 (7/12/15)

Really sad. His series of videos on the grainfather vs. the braumeister were both very educational and hilarious and what swayed me to buy a grainfather. He really did seem like a great bloke. Such a shame.


----------



## OneEye (7/12/15)

Really sad indeed. I saw his last Facebook post and it is quite foreboding


----------



## huez (3/8/16)

Must have been tough making the decision to put this up for sale. 

https://touch.trademe.co.nz/listing/view/1135010615


----------



## Zorco (3/8/16)

I'd chip in to a group purchase..... Get a Kiwi brother to be a custodian. Can we get something meaningful done with this...

I learn't so much watching him on this gear.

He was an amazing teacher.

What about a Time4Another1 Academy where the world community owns this rig and people make videos teaching with it....

Something....


----------



## sp0rk (4/8/16)

Roger Mellie, you know what you must do!


----------



## huez (4/8/16)

I reckon the best outcome there would be if someone bought it and let the son keep it. You never know, he might end up loving it just as much as his dad.


----------



## Zorco (4/8/16)

It's a tricky one...


----------



## Jase (28/11/16)

Now Uni is finished, I thought it was time to get back into all things brewing. I remember those awesome YouTube channels I used to watch, so I thought I'd have a look at what TimeForAnother1 has been up to. Deeply saddened to hear of the passing of Paul tonight, strange feelings reading his last FB post and an eerie feeling finding about it on his first anniversary. 

Rest in Peace mate.


----------



## doublert (17/10/18)

I know this thread has been cold for a while now but I still think about Paul Wickstead from time to time. His sudden passing left me stunned and, while I still brew, I've never been as into the technical side of things since. Does anyone know what actually happened? I feel like a got to know him over the dozens of hours of watching his videos. It would be nice to get some closure.


----------

